# 5# Belly in Pops Brine



## tropics (Jun 6, 2015)

I picked up a nice piece of Belly yesterday,wife asked me to make it the same as last time,so Pops Brine was made,with the lower salt 

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]

Left the bones in but skinned it.

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

another shot

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

That liquid gold to soak in for 2 weeks.

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

In the cure now the wait

[GALLERY=""][/GALLERY]

See ya in 2 weeks Thanks for looking


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2015)

Hmmm, Great Start Richie!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I never had one with bones. 

Made Bacon on a Stick, but that was Pork Spares.

Should be extra Tasty!!

See ya in 2 weeks!!

Bear


----------



## tropics (Jun 6, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Hmmm, Great Start Richie!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must be lucky the last Belly had some smaller bones.I will use these in a pot of Beans when I smoke it.Glad to see you have a good seat.


----------



## link (Jun 6, 2015)

Looks good, bet that is going to be tasty.


----------



## dave17a (Jun 6, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Hmmm, Great Start Richie!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Bear said


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 6, 2015)

Yeah, properly trimmed belly should not have any bones.

Just curious about your salt ratio?  My sweet spot seems to be about 1/3 cup + 1 Tablespoon per 1 gallon of water.


----------



## tropics (Jun 7, 2015)

mneeley490 said:


> Yeah, properly trimmed belly should not have any bones.
> 
> Just curious about your salt ratio?  My sweet spot seems to be about 1/3 cup + 1 Tablespoon per 1 gallon of water.


I used the 1/3 cup salt sugar I kept the same


----------



## tropics (Jun 18, 2015)

Smoked yesterday for 8 1/2 hrs.

[GALLERY="[/GALLERY]

Resting in the fridge till Sunday or Monday when I get home.

Thanks for looking


----------



## tropics (Jun 22, 2015)

Bacon is all sliced and packaged in the freezer.

shot of the sliced 

[GALLERY=[/GALLERY]

Thanks for looking 

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks Great, Richie!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just in time for BLTs!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Better get more started---That won't last long!!

Bear


----------



## tropics (Jun 22, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Richie!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bear Thanks for the point. I never thought I would be making half the things I do now.This site and the great people are amazing.

Richie


----------

